# Would you donate to TBT?



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2010)

Would you donate money to TBT?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2010)

Only if there was something at the forum worth donating to. I don't think I'd just give you money just cause, Jerry. XD


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2010)

When I make more money from the games I'm making, Maybe.
Depends on what features you will add in.


----------



## Box-monkey (Jan 13, 2010)

It depends what we'd get in return. Do you not make enough from adverts?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> When I make more money from the games I'm making, Maybe.
> Depends on what features you will add in.


A bomb feature. Whoever donates $100 or more will get to bomb the country of their choice.

A happy bunny feature, where bunnies frolic through the forum.

@Box-Monkey, they don't get money for the advertisements. It's a free board, so it has to have advertisements. I think that's what he would want to get rid of. Using the money we donate to get rid of the ads.


----------



## Conor (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, if it helps the forum.


----------



## HumanResources (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been around here for a short time, and see a lot of promise here.  As the forum stands it's very disorganized and spam-filled so at this rate no, I wouldn't donate.
When I see the forum go a bit farther and make it's content a bit more relevant then sure, I might donate $20.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 13, 2010)

No.


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha .

I was thinking of like a TBT radio or something like that.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 13, 2010)

Are you adding something that we have to pay to access.?


----------



## Miranda (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah I'd help out.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 13, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah. They can do that for free without having to pay for it. It's all in the html coding. They could sell rights to songs. Like if you want a song up on the radio, you can pay $5 and get your song on it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, I donated to ACC, but that's back when I was stupid. XD

Honestly, I probably would, once Andrew and I finally move out of his family's house and get our own place and have a good income. I'd be nice to have some sort of incentive, though, like a special member title or icon or something that shows that you've donated.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 13, 2010)

Sure, I would.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$5  Isn't that a bit much just to request a song.


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2010)

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
Considering most of the members on TBT are 12years old or less.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 13, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 13, 2010)

Are we gonna have to pay to use this forum? :  |


----------



## Joe (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, Last year I was gunna send over 10 dollars, but they had no Donate Button, and Jeremy said he might get one. but never happened.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 13, 2010)

May be though I'd rather just help improve it if I had to


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 13, 2010)

Depends on the way of transferring the money.


----------



## Joe (Jan 13, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Depends on the way of transferring the money.


Most likely PayPal.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe said:
			
		

> Most likely PayPal.


If so, I would not be able to if I chose to do so.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe said:
			
		

> Yeah, Last year I was gunna send over 10 dollars, but they had no Donate Button, and Jeremy said he might get one. but never happened.


Euro's.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes if you got something for donating, like more features etc.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry to tell that to you but I don't give money away.


----------



## Joe (Jan 13, 2010)

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I had dollars in my PayPal account, even though I could transfer to Euro.
But, it'd be easier just to do dollars.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can donate for me : D


----------



## muffun (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry, but nowai.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2010)

Only if we got Special Ranks and Powers. Like the ability to Open/Close our own topics and such.


----------



## Joe (Jan 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Only if we got Special Ranks and Powers. Like the ability to Open/Close our own topics and such.


I think only vBulletin can do that, not sure about ZB. Unless you can edit the permissions. 3:


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's simple knowledge of an ACP.


----------



## Joe (Jan 13, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, with the edit user permission things. But, I'm not entirely sure of the ACP on ZB.


----------



## Rockman! (Jan 13, 2010)

Of course I would.
I donate money to ACC.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 13, 2010)

Joe said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am. All you do is setup a usergroup unless it changed in the last two months.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 13, 2010)

I might donate a small amount.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably not, hehe.


----------



## Micah (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got to be honest, I have next to no money. If I had some, I might.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 13, 2010)

If there was maybe a VIP Rank in return and some sort of new forum and theme (but I don't think the theme thing would be possible) then I would.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2010)

What would be the use for the money?  I'm interested in the answer for that.

Honestly, I'm going to say no right now.  And I'm uneasy about any potential to be a "VIP" user, just because some money was paid.  Reminds me of too many other allegedly "free" things on the internet.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

Only if it was for something incredibly out of this world awesome.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly that idea would fail.

A monthly podcast might be good though.


----------



## fitzy (Jan 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2010)

I might pay like $2-5 but other than that, probably not.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 13, 2010)

Depends.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 13, 2010)

Only if we got something VERY VERY VERY VERY cool. Even then I'd have to think about it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 13, 2010)

$200 for a name change.

Just kidding.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 13, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> $200 for a name change.
> 
> I'm not kidding.


Make it $199.99 And we got a deal.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 13, 2010)

I wouldn't.


Most of this forum is 15 and under and that would require using their parent's credit card.  For now, I think the idea might be a little far fetched.


----------



## muffun (Jan 13, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> $200 for a name change.
> 
> Just kidding.


That's not even funny. ;__;


----------



## SamXX (Jan 13, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> $200 for a name change.
> 
> Just kidding.


Then can I refund my past name changes? I wanna be ricchhh!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 13, 2010)

I think you should make it that you can get a color change if you donate. :3


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I think you should make it that you can get a color change if you donate. :3


What about a 1 dollar = 100 TBT bells exchange rate?  That's the only thing of use that I could see happening.


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 13, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Bells aren't really used enough to warrant a semi-backing in real money.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 13, 2010)

Triforce3force said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the thing.  They would need more value on this forum to actually make the exchange worthwhile.  When TBT finally makes that move over to InvisionFree boards, than users will have more uses for TBT bells (User Created Subsections, Name changes, Special privileges, etc.).


----------



## Jman (Jan 13, 2010)

I would if I could. haha


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 13, 2010)

I honestly would never pay money to this or any forum.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 13, 2010)

xD No, never.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, if i had money to give.

Though this site would not even be close to the sites i would donate to if a had the money to.


----------



## lilypad (Jan 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I honestly would never pay money to this or any forum.


Yeah not going to lie, I wouldn't either.

I don't even have a job, so I have to save what little money I have  ^_^


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea if it help the forums


----------



## merinda! (Jan 13, 2010)

I would.
But I'd like something in return.
XD


----------



## lightningbolt (Jan 13, 2010)

I would only pay if I got something in return.


----------



## Nic (Jan 13, 2010)

No, but if we get something in return then yes.


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

I would, if I had money.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Jan 13, 2010)

Never really thought about it so I fall in the undecided space.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 13, 2010)

I would, if we got something in return.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 13, 2010)

No. And I'm usually against donations getting you something, since it turns good sites into sort of pay sites. :\


----------



## kalinn (Jan 13, 2010)

probably not.


----------



## Kirbydlx (Jan 14, 2010)

yes i would but i would honastly want something in return


----------



## Zex (Jan 14, 2010)

No. I dont have a credit card, and my mom would be like "Donate to what" and then she would find out whenever I say i'm doing my homework im on here and then I would be in trouble.


----------



## Trela (Jan 14, 2010)

Sucks that my mom would NEVER let me do something like this.

She thinks every member on a Forum is out to get me :I


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Sucks that my mom would NEVER let me do something like this.
> 
> She thinks every member on a Forum is out to get me :I


That's 90% of parents.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 14, 2010)

olololol


----------



## Tree (Jan 14, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> olololol


Half-expected you to say that. ololol.

=D

I thought ads were enough. =o


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 14, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Sucks that my mom would NEVER let me do something like this.
> 
> She thinks every member on a Forum is out to get me :I


Lol, samee here (x

They think that everyone is going to end up sitting in the bushes waiting to jump/rape/kidnap me xD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 14, 2010)

Tree said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who the hell are you?


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A talking typing tree.


----------



## Yokie (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I would if I could.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 15, 2010)

no


----------



## Nigel (Jan 15, 2010)

no coz jeremy would use the money for big macs


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 16, 2010)

Nigel said:
			
		

> no coz jeremy would use the money for big macs


You know how Jeremy likes to go to mcdonalds.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 16, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i warned him on how they affect thighs months ago :V


----------



## Numner (Jan 16, 2010)

If I had money to spare xD


----------



## Pear (Jan 16, 2010)

xela. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. It'll all go to your thighs.

















And then you'll blow up.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 16, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> xela. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that spongebob episode


----------



## SamXX (Jan 16, 2010)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They probably are, you're gorgeous!


----------



## Tree (Jan 16, 2010)

So nobody would donate to TBT? =|


----------



## Nic (Jan 16, 2010)

I would ^^^^^^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jan 24, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh gawd they're getting smarter everyday!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 24, 2010)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They is coming for you!


----------



## Nixie (Jan 24, 2010)

TBH... I'd rather pay for a better dev.Art account XP


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 30, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Sucks that my mom would NEVER let me do something like this.
> 
> She thinks every member on a Forum is out to get me :I


Exactly.. Our mom will never let us do this.. But, I would if she didn't care!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 30, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll make you a better deal. $190.99 and two puppies for a name change.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jan 30, 2010)

Er...no.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jan 30, 2010)

Depends what for...

Get a PayPal account and make a youtube video of _why_ people should donate, and you might get some money...


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 30, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But.. I luff my puppy.
;~;


----------



## Temari (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not sure...


----------

